# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  A. Bulut`un, Kazım Mirşan 7

## atoybil

Arslan Bulut`un, Kazım Mirşan ile Türkçe`nin zaman tüneline yolculuğu - 7

TANRININ TüRKLERİ
YEDİNCİ BüLüM

Moğolistan''da da aynı yazıtlar var 

Moğolistan''dan gelen tarih profesörü Bilcumar Kamalaşoğlu, beraberinde getirdiği dev bir haritayı açarak, Kazım Mirşan''a Moğolistan''daki yazıtların yerlerini gösterdi, kitaplar hediye etti ve Moğolistan''a davet etti. 

Turgay Tüfekçioğlu ile göz göze geldik, "Mirşan Hoca ile birlikte bize Moğolistan yılları görünüyor" dedi. 

Kazım Mirşan, Kazakistan Bilimler Akademisi''nde bir tebliğ sundu. Kazım Mirşan''ı Turgay Tüfekçioğlu tanıttı: 
"1919 Kulca doğumlu. 1935''ten beri Türkiye''de. İlk ve orta okulu Türkiye''de okumuş. Bütün Türk lehçelerini ve ağızlarını biliyor. 1935''de Türkiye''ye geliyor, liseyi bitiriyor. İTü 3.sınıfta okurken inşaat mühendisliği tahsiline devam etmek üzere Almanya''ya gidiyor. 
Türk dili ve genel olarak dil üzerine yaptığı bilimsel araştırmalara, 1979 yılında başlıyor. 
Yenisey Ulukem, Baykal Lena 
Altay Talas yazıtlarını okuyor. (Talas yazıtlarını 1932''de Mason buldu.) 
Mason''un bulduğu yazıtlar halen, Petersburg''daki Ermitaj müzesindedir. Mirşan, Başkurdistan, İskiteli, İtalya, Anadolu, Eskişehir''deki Yazılıkaya yazıtlarını, bütün rünik yazıları ve 
Etrüsk alfabesini çözmüş durumdadır ve Mirşan''ın tespitleri, insanlık tarihin altüst edecek kadar önem taşımaktadır." 

Mirşan''ın anlatımları, Tamgalı Say, Altın Elbiseli Adam ve Nur Muhammed''in duası, kurganlar... Kafilede hemen herkes, grogi durumdaki boksör gibi... Kazım Mirşan''ın bütün bilimsel tespitlerini daha önceden bildiğim halde, ben de onlardan farksızım.. 
Bir bilim adamı, Eskişehir Yazılıkaya anıtı ile Hoca Ahmet Yesevi türbesindeki desenlerin aynı olduğuna işaret etti. 
Bu arada, konferansı Moğolistan''dan gelen Moğol tarih profesörü Bilcumar Kamalaşoğlu da izledi ve beraberinde getirdiği dev bir haritayı açarak, Kazım Mirşan''a Moğolistan''daki yazıtların yerlerini gösterdi, kitaplar hediye etti ve Moğolistan''a davet etti. 
Turgay Tüfekçioğlu ile göz göze geldik, "Mirşan Hoca ile birlikte bize Moğolistan yılları görünüyor" dedi. 

Almatı''da tanıştığımız Süleyman Kelebek, "Bit pazarını gördünüz mü?" diye sordu. "Ne önemi var ki bit pazarının?" deyince, "Bu bit pazarı, bizim bit pazarlarımızdan değil. Gerçekten bit satılan dükkanlar var!" diyor! 
-Peki kim satın alıyor bitleri? 
-Sara ve sarılık hastaları.. 
-Nasıl kullanıyorlar? 
-Yutarak! 
-Haydi gidelim öyleyse...
Gidelim diyoruz ama artık hava kararmış... Süleyman Kelebek, dükkanların bu saatte kapalı olduğunu hatırlatıyor... Ertesi sabah da Bişkek''e doğru otobüsle yola çıkacağız... 

Kazak Müzik Aletleri Müzesi Müdürü bir bozkurt! 

Almatı''da, Kazakistan Halk çalgıları müzesini ziyaret ettik. Müze müdürü Hasem Kerimcanoğlu Hoca Ahmed, Sovyet döneminde birkaç kez tutuklandığını ve cezaevinde yattığını söylüyor. şimdi de bozkurt bayraklı "Azat Partisi"nin başkanı. Bütün eski Türk müzik aletlerinin burada toplanacağını ve müzeyi "Türk Halkları Müzik Müzesi"ne dönüştürmeyi planladığını söylüyor. 

Kımız, verem, mide, bağırsak ve kalp hastalıklarına iyi geliyor 

Aysev turizm şirketinin Almatı temsilcisi Süleyman Kelebek ile birlikte şehir dışında bulunan bir kımız çiftliğine gittik. Bizi çiftlik sahibinin 80 yaşındaki babası, üerşebek Tıloğbay karşıladı. üerşebek, çarşamba demek. 1500 dönümlük bir arazide kurulu olan çiftliğin sahipleri, İstanbul''dan geldiğimizi, gazeteci olduğumuzu öğrenince, bizi evlerine davet ediyorlar, kımız, hamurdan ve baldan yapılan ve "çakçak" denilen bir yiyecek ikram ediyorlar. Tabii, testilerle ve büyük su şişeleriyle kımız satın almayı da ihmal etmiyoruz.. Daha yolumuz uzun.. üstelik, kımız şişelerinden birini Kazım Mirşan''a hediye edeceğiz. 

KIMIZ NASIL YAPILIR?

Bahattin ügel, kımızın nasıl yapıldığını şöyle anlatır: 
"Kımızın özelliği, mayasından ileri gelir. Bozkır halkı, Kırgızlar ile Başkırtlar, en iyi maya olarak eski kımızı kullanır. Sonbaharda mayalı kımız, ağzı iyice kapatılmış bir şişe içinde saklanırdı. Yazın kımız çalma zamanı gelince, bu mayaya aynı oranda taze kısrak sütü katılır ve ılık bir yerde 24 saat bekletilirdi. İkinci gün buna iki misli daha taze süt katılırdı. Maya için kışa bırakılan kımız, kışın birkaç defa inek sütü ile ekşitilirdi. Buna, katık adı verilirdi. Yaz gelince bu maya bir veya iki misli kısrak sütü ile karıştırılarak çalkalanır ve 22-25 derecede ılık bir yere bırakılırdı. Dört veya beş gün sonra, yani gaz haline gelinceye kadar bekletilir ve alınarak kullanılırdı... Kımız, ''veremle mücadele''de en tesirli ilaçların başında geliyordu. Yalnızca Başkırdistan''da 800 ve 540 yataklı iki sanatoryum vardır. Kımız, mide ve bağırsak böbreklere, kalbe ve damar sistemlerine de tesirlidir. Kısrak sütü hem fizik ve hem de kimya bakımından inek sütünden çok ayrılır. Kadın sütüne benzer..." 

Almatı''da rastladığımız bu genç kız, Kazak güzelliğini yansıtıyorğ

Almatı''da akşamğ

YARIN: Kırgızistan ve Balasagun

----------

